# Auckland Xposed



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice!

However, the pictures affirm my impressions that I had back in '02 when I was there, that AKL is a pretty quiet and "empty" city. Am I wrong?


----------



## minimum chips (Jan 1, 2008)

Beautiful shots of the best city in the world! These are sexy photos.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

minimum chips said:


> Beautiful shots of the best city in the world! These are sexy photos.


Thank you :cheers:



Bahnsteig4 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> However, the pictures affirm my impressions that I had back in '02 when I was there, that AKL is a pretty quiet and "empty" city. Am I wrong?


Thank you for the comment. Auckland has a population of about 1.4 million and sprawls over an area second to LA so it would depend a lot on the time of day and where you are in the city, but generally the city itself is very busy and mostly lots of people about.....


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Alright.
Convinced already. 

But as I said, excellent pictures and a very livable city.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Alright.
> Convinced already.
> 
> But as I said, excellent pictures and a very livable city.


 :cheers:


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

Best city in Oceania.

I love it, I have to visit it.

Reminds me of Seattle.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm impressed!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Tymel said:


> Best city in Oceania.
> 
> I love it, I have to visit it.
> 
> Reminds me of Seattle.



Oceania has some great cities and there should be something in each for everyone but IMO Auckland is easily the best city in Oceania. Although I dont live there I am fortunate to get there a couple of times a year for work. I always enjoy the vibe of downtown Auckland and the waterfront.

These photos bring it all back for me.


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Tymel said:


> Best city in Oceania.
> 
> I love it, I have to visit it.
> 
> Reminds me of Seattle.


You are absolutely right! I've looked at the Seattle photo threads a couple of times and it looks very much like Auckland...especially how both cities are very ''hilly'', and the presence of Asian people in the CBD...


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Excellent Picture!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^ Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Gourgeous! 

I´d love to know this city, and other parts of New Zealand, as well.

Mr. Kiwi, I hev a question about Auckland´s weather: has it snowed sometime in the city history?

Thanks and bye bye.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Rafael MG said:


> Gourgeous!
> 
> I´d love to know this city, and other parts of New Zealand, as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the comment :cheers:

With regards to your question: snow was officially recorded on the ground in Auckland in 1939. On Thursday, July 27 1939 snow lay on the hills around Auckland with dustings to sea level. The snow fell between about 4am and daybreak with accumulations of up to 2inches recorded on top of the Waitakeri Ranges and Eastern/Bombay Hills. Waiheke Island had a light coating as did parts of Northland. This is the only record of snow lying on the ground in the Auckland City area since Meteorological records began back in 1853


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

​


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thank you for the comment :cheers:
> 
> With regards to your question: snow was officially recorded on the ground in Auckland in 1939. On Thursday, July 27 1939 snow lay on the hills around Auckland with dustings to sea level. The snow fell between about 4am and daybreak with accumulations of up to 2inches recorded on top of the Waitakeri Ranges and Eastern/Bombay Hills. Waiheke Island had a light coating as did parts of Northland. This is the only record of snow lying on the ground in the Auckland City area since Meteorological records began back in 1853


Thank you very much for the detailed informations and keep on doing this great job! :cheers1:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Awesome city! And wonderfull pictures, amazing! Keep it up!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like a nice city, I love the hills. Great photos.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Rafael MG said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed informations and keep on doing this great job! :cheers1:





xlchrisij said:


> Awesome city! And wonderfull pictures, amazing! Keep it up!





Tetramesh said:


> Looks like a nice city, I love the hills. Great photos.


Thanks guys :cheers:


----------



## Enzio (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking city. I'd love to visit it sometime !


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thanks guys :cheers:


great pics again craig :cheers:

Im still taking pictures ive just given up on posting them on here like i used too lol 

we should grab a coffee and take some more pics again, i need some inspiration


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Enzio said:


> Great looking city. I'd love to visit it sometime !


:cheers: It is well worth the visit.



eighty4 said:


> great pics again craig :cheers:
> 
> Im still taking pictures ive just given up on posting them on here like i used too lol
> 
> we should grab a coffee and take some more pics again, i need some inspiration


Hey hey hey long time no see .... give us a shout when you are in the mood!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Good job! Your photos riveted my attention. Interesting point of view.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^ Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice summer

that's just not fair :rant:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^  got a few more for you :cheers:

Auckland Rush Hour


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Marky Mark (Jun 16, 2004)

*Awesome Shots ....*

Everthing looks like's its just had a Spring Clean .....so clean and pristine :banana:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^ Thanks Marky. Yes the city is looking **** and span, and the sun is out


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Excellent pics.!

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

^^ Thank you harsh1802. :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)




----------

